# سؤال حول معني اسم يشوع المسيح



## بتعم (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الي الاخ العزيز نيو مان ....

لقد قرأت في عده منتديات مسيحيه بأن معني اسم يسوع بالعبريه يشوع يعني الله يخلص او الله المخلص ...

1-ماذا نستفيد من معرفه ان معني اسم يشوع يعني الله المخلص او الله يخلص ....
2- هل اسم يشوع يعني الله المخلص ام الله يخلص ام ان لي الاسم معني اخر مخالف للمعني الاول .؟
3- هل هناك اي نبوؤات مرتبطه بمعني اسم يشوع سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد.؟

ارجو الرد و المناقشه ....


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ، بتعم 

سلام الله معك 

اولا :نعم اسم يسوع في العبرية معناها (الله يخلص) او (الله المخلص) .

ثانيا: لكي تفهم ماذا نستفيد من تسمية يسوع المسيح بهذا الاسم ، عليك ان تعرف كيف ومن اطلق الاسم عليه ؟؟؟

فيمكن لاي انسان ان يسمي ابنه ( ممدوح ) فهذا لا يعني انه سيكون ممدوحا ، ولا يشترط على الناس ان تمدحه ، هو مجرد اسم ، يمكن ان تسمي ابنك ( الملك ) وهذا لا يشترط على الناس ان تعامله كملك او تنصبه ملكا ، وهكذا .

ولكن في حالة السيد (يسوع المسيح ) كانت التسمية من الله نفسه ، لان الاسم هنا يعني ما يعنيه الاسم فعلا ، فالسيد يسوع المسيح هو ( الله الملخص ) لانه ( الله معنا ) .

التسمية جاءت على لسان الملاك ، سواء للمطوب يوسف النجار ، او القديسة مريم العذراء .

(ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. 21 فستلد ابنا *وتدعو اسمه يسوع* لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم. 22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. 23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه *عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا*)
(متى 1: 20 - 22)

( 30 فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله. 31 وها انت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. 32 هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه. 33 ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية 34 فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلا. 35 فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا *القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.* )
(لوقا 1:30 - 35)

ثالثا: في الرد السابق سوف تجد النبؤات التي كنت تسأل عنها عن معنى الاسم ( يسوع ) ، او (عمانوئيل ) سواء من العهد القديم او العهد الجديد .

اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك .
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2009)

إسم المسيح مُرتبط بدوره كمخلص، فإسمه إسم على مُسمى
نعم إسم الله يُخلص و نعم تنبأ عن إسمه كما اوضح الحبيب new_man


----------



## بتعم (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شکرا علی الاجابه .....

فعلا الان تأكدت اهميه معني الاسم يشوع ...

رغم ان هذا قسم لي الاسئله فقط ... فدعني اخبرك بأن اسم يشوع حسب ما اري لا يعني الله المخلصاو الله يخلص  بل يعني صوت يهوه الصارخ او يهوه الصارخ او يهوه الباكي 

المهم شكرا علي الاجابه ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بتعم قال:


> شکرا علی الاجابه .....
> 
> فعلا الان تأكدت اهميه معني الاسم يشوع ...
> 
> ...


 

يا اخ بتعم 

واضح انك لم تكلف نفسك قراءة الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس 

قال الملاك اسمه يسوع لسبب واضح وهو معنى الاسم ، كما قال معنى اسم عمانوئيل ، 

اقرأ مرة اخرى .

(ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. 21 فستلد ابنا *وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم*. 22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. 23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه *عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا*)
(متى 1: 20 - 22)

معنى اسم : يسوع = يهوه شوع = يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم 
معنى اسم : عمانوئيل = ايل معنا = الله معنا 

لا داعي للتناصح وتعلمنا عقيدتنا وانت لا تعرف حتى معاني الاسماء العبرية .

وتحياتي


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2009)

أعتقد إن الأخ داخل للمجادلة لا للفهم، فحتى حجته مبنية على اوهام و لم يُقدم أي دليل
لا و المصيبة يريد يناظر
نكتفي بالجواب المُقدم و نغلق الموضوع لكي لا نترك فرصة للجهلة ان يتمادوا في جهلهم


----------

